# just lookin around youtube



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

and i find this Bada$$ brute force i dunno if anyones seen this video or not


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

holy crap batman!!!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

wow thats [email protected]$$


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

thats flippin' getting it there:bigeyes:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, very impressive.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

please. I can do that with a beer in one hand in reverse!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> please. I can do that with a beer in one hand in reverse!


Definitely want to see the video of that!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll see what I can do for you on our new years ride!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Definitely want to see the video of that!


Yeah...I'd even pay to see that..lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I just want to know who is going to pay for my medical bills! LOL


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> please. I can do that with a beer in one hand in reverse!


I was going to say me too, until you said reverse :bigeyes: 
Maybe you could jump through a ring of fire at the end, Just to make the video more entertaining.....lol j/k


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> please. I can do that with a beer in one hand in reverse!


You know the money people were pitching in for P425's new quad.....I think it should go to this.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Maybe you could jump through a ring of fire at the end, Just to make the video more entertaining.....lol j/k


There needs to be a flip involved somewhere....... Ok, got it. Haul azz backwards through the mud pit with a beer in one hand, up a ramp at the end and through a ring of fire while doing a flip. Now that's what I call entertainment!


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

aweful kaweful best look out hes gonna take that title!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Mud in my blood carnage video now available . Footage of the"late" ThaMule in action......


----------

